# Under Armor Ridge Reaper Hunting Boots SOLD



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Under Armor Ridge Reaper Boots
$45
Sandy, UT

Under Armor Ridge Reaper Boots.

Goretex liner. All-season hunting boots. $349 at Sportsmans Warehhouse.

Two pair, size 10.5 and size 11.

Excellent condition. $45 per pair.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/sportsmans/Under-Armour-Mens-Ridge-Reaperandreg-GORE-TEXandreg-Elevation-Hunting-Boots/productDetail/Mens-Hunting-Boots/prod99999036905/cat101537


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

SOLD


----------

